# 400 watt dwc



## Smokeaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm on the verge of pulling the trigger but I want to be reassured that my shopping list is adequate.
Tent - 32"x32"x62"
dwc - 4 five gallon bubblers
Light - 400 watt wing reflector 
ventilation - 4" 190 cfm inline fan
nutes - flora series 3 part system

My question is there anything I missed, overlooked, or am I golden?
Guide me to enlightenment.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2016)

Looks good to me but folks that know a lot more than me will be buy.. I was wondering if a 400 was enough.. You will have good advice soon.. Glad to be part of your grow..mojo.


----------



## Smokeaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for stopping by, I'm glad to have you to be along for the ride. I'm sure 400 will be enough on this 56 watt sq ft but I was mainly unsure about how much of an issue heat control will be.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2016)

Are you bringing in cool air from somewhere?


----------



## Smokeaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes from the 190 cfm carbon filter at the top of the tent blowing out, so i figured it would be able to cool it enough but not positive.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2016)

THG will be by shortly I hope... I suck at ventilation..


----------



## Smokeaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

lol at least you are honest. Hopefully he/she? can help with this possible issue. Do you know of any reputable seed banks? I am wanting sativas I like the high of those more.


----------



## yarddog (Apr 28, 2016)

I bought a 190 cfm fan a few weeks ago for my closet veg space.   It could be that I don't have e a dedicated I take, the closet is not enclosed at the moment.  But either way, my 8 bulb t5ho is making the closet too hot.   I might could help with a proper space, but in my opinion, always go with a larger fan.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2016)

Now that I can do..help with sativas, Mandalaseeds.com   Look for  Satori is a nice sativa high with out the sativa big long finishing time.. Satori is a great one, a pleasure to grow.

Girl scout cookies, strawberry cough, lemon skunk, super silver haze, those are all sativa dominate strains that most people really like.. I do. That is a start.

I have used attitude seed bank, the singleseedcentre.com is a nice place too. seedman, I think.. there are three off the top.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm so excited to buy some satori seeds:d Someaholic goodluck in your grow! 
Rosebud satori is sensitive on anything more than other strains? This summer i'm going to grow it after my WW wouhouuuu


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2016)

Satori doesn't like a lot of food. She is a light eate,r shot.


----------



## Smokeaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Rose I have always liked lemon smoke so I think lemon skunk may be sharing a room with satori depends if I decide to go all satori or not.

Yarddog I figure 30 bucks more wont be a problem to get the 6" its 442 cfm just trying to pinch pennies where I can if possible.

Thanks for the information everybody its appreciated.


----------



## yarddog (Apr 28, 2016)

Smoke, I have a 700 something cfm that works wonders.    But that little 190 just doesn't pull hard.   And I don't think it is on par with the quality I am used to.   My thoughts, a man is only as good as his tools.    I started growing last year.   I have close to $1,800 now in supplies and building materials plus equipment.      Even if you need to wait until your funds are better, do it.   I am afraid I wasted my $$ on the 190.   At least for the application I intended it for.    I'm sure I can use it elsewhere.    Buy once, buy smart and be happy!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 29, 2016)

First, you are going to need a pH meter and something to measure EC.  Correct pH is essential with hydro.

Next, I am going to recommend Satori.  She is easy to grow and clone and even though she has a very uppity sativa high, she finishes in only 9 weeks.  During certain times of the year you can buy directly from Mandala.  The last pack of Satori seeds I got, they sent a free 5 pack of Krystallica.  I have tried a lot of other sativa dominant strains, but, IMO, none of them are as good and as easy to grow as Satori.

Make sure that you get a good quality air pump and air stones.  It only takes about a day for a plant to die if the air pump fails or an air stone clogs.  

I don't quite understand this statement in reply to Rosebud's question about incoming cool air:  "Yes from the 190 cfm carbon filter at the top of the tent blowing out, so i figured it would be able to cool it enough but not positive."?  Do not use your carbon filter until you need it.  I adversely affects the cfms of the fan, so do not use it until and unless you need it.  Tell us exactly what kind of fan your 190 cfm inline fan is.  If it is a centrifuge type fan, it may be enough.  I have run a 400W in the same size tent with a 190 cfm fan.  If it is a duct booster fan, it will not work.  However, if the 6" is only $30 more, I think that you should go with this if you can.  Get a speed controller and you can run it at the speed you need.  It will be a lot quieter to run a 6" 442 cfm at 50% than a 190 at full speed.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2016)

That's what I was talking about..^^^^^:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Smokeaholic (Apr 29, 2016)

Centrifuge, thanks about the idea for a speed controller didn't think about that. About the comment the fan blowing hot air out wouldn't that suck cool air in. With the dwc it comes with a 4 way pump and air stones. hopefully those are of good quality. Thanks THG for the help. now time to get my morning smoke on :ccc: happy toking.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2016)

IMO, you should always get a speed controller with a centrifuge type fan.  You will need different air flow different times of year and for different growing phases.  Yes, air exhausting out will automatically pull fresh air in if you have passive inlets.  I just did not understand.  What DWC setup did you buy?


----------



## Smokeaholic (May 2, 2016)

Bought a black widow 5 gallon bubbler, 4x4x6-1/2 tent and a 600 air cooled hood. Sent them to a friends to stash over there till i get a place I can do this in. Hopefully not to much longer.


----------

